
New rules for flying recreational drones in Canada revealed - pfarnsworth
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-drone-regulations-marc-garneau-1.4027486
======
M_Grey
I have to applaud them for what appear to me, to be fairly reasonable rules.
Some altitude restrictions, and apparently people need to be told to stay away
from areas where emergency operations are taking place... nothing burdensome.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
What about "Within 75 metres of buildings, vehicles, vessels, animals or
people."

How many places can you find outside of Antarctica where you can get 75 metres
from buildings, vehicles, vessels, animals, or people? I mean, I was gonna say
"hey, the wilderness", but it includes animals in here. What size animals
qualify? Is a rat in the vicinity going to get me in trouble?

I would almost go so far as to suggest this is simply a ban on recreational
drone flight.

~~~
dragonwriter
> How many places can you find outside of Antarctica where you can get 75
> metres from buildings, vehicles, vessels, animals, or people?

With a 90m AGL ceiling, there are lots of places that are 75m from those
things most of the time (though birds may sometimes be a problem.)

Launching and landing may require some attention to site selection, but that's
not too burdensome.

~~~
M_Grey
Yeah, presumably you're not going to get into trouble if a pigeon divebombs
your drone, although, you know... you'd want to naturally avoid that anyway. I
would hope the other restrictions would apply to "other than takeoff and
landing", but I admit I'm not sure.

